
EFF to Copyright Office: Safe Harbors Work - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/02/eff-copyright-office-safe-harbors-work
======
Nomentatus
Not quite to the point, but I learned recently (probably from BBC's program
Click) that in Cuba, while there's more access to the internet now, it's non-
net-intermediated piracy that's a huge thing in that very information
enforcement-minded state. Massive libraries circulate from hand to hand.
That's really the larger threat to copyright holders in the long run, it seems
to me. To exaggerate what's now possible, if people can swap USBs with the
contents of the library of congress or every song in the Billboard top 100 for
the last decade, then you have a whole different order of difficulty for
enforcement. A difficulty that I think was behind the (then shocking) decision
long ago to legally allow people to record songs from the radio onto tape
recorders for later listening. Preventing it was all but impossible, and it's
clearly not advisable to pass laws that many or most people will violate as a
matter of course.

Close off one method, and another very good method steps up to the plate.

